# Stainless steel bowls cause nose to fade?????????



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Okay. My gf was over last weekend and she said someone at work told her that stainless steel bowls cause the dogs "nose pigment" to fade!!!

Now, my first thought was how??? My second was thats crazy, can't be. My third was, well maybe there is some truth to it.

I've always used stainless bowls...and Coopers nose has faded, Gracie's nose is eh, not so bad, a bit faded and now Brody's nose is just a tad faded!

So, has anyone else ever heard this before??

_Just because_....I'm switching to ceramic to see if that makes any difference. I don't think I believe stainless is the cause of the fading...but it has made me wonder. I would love to hear some of your thoughts.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I always thought stainless was the best. Ollie's nose had faded quite a bit. But this is his first winter with us as an almost big boy and I tend to think it's more due to "winter nose" lack of sunlight, right? But yeah, I can see how a stainless bowl would CAUSE fading...


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

no way! how could it possibly do that? it may just be coincidence? because Coby's nose is getting blacker and blacker by the minute as the rest of his body and he drinks and eats out of a stainless steel bowl...


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I use stainless steel bowls as well and so far Midis' nose is black as coal! He's also developed the halos around his eyes and the dark line down the back. I do not see how it could cause fading. 

Anybody KNOW???

:bysmilie: 
Cyndi


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I use stainless steel bowls as well and so far Midis' nose is black as coal! He's also developed the halos around his eyes and the dark line down the back. I do not see how it could cause fading.
> 
> Anybody KNOW???
> 
> ...



I wish my gf had questioned her friend as to why she thought that. Its been driving me crazy ever since she mentioned it.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I use stainless too & the furkids both have the faded noses. Hannahs had already faded though before she came to us. Maybe I'll just start using paper plates.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

When I got Ellie her nose was really black and it's starting to fade on the top and I use stainless for water, ceramic for food. Kinda makes me wonder now.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Years ago when everyone used ceramic the theory was stainless
was better. LOL I don't think it makes any difference where the
nose is concerned. I do believe ceramic can get microscopic scratches
that can harbor bacteria.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

what about glass bowls? Are they toxic in some way?


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

:shocked: 

My 12 year old poodle started out with a black nose, it turned pink long ago......

Wolfie started out with a black nose and its faded


I have always used stainless because I read all those years ago....that plastic was the culprit.


???????///////????????

Perhaps stainless IS!


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

I remembered reading about this in a MALTESE magazine and just looked it up. It is the MALTESE - Popular Dogs Volume 29, page 89, bottom left on page.

*A WORD ABOUT BOWLS*

"We never use plastic (food or water) bowls," Boyles says. (Proprietor of Jolane's Kennel in Cranberry Township, PA who has raised and bred Champion Maltese for 20 years) "Breeders have found that if they feed out of stainless steel or ceramic bowls, Maltese' noses don't lose their black pigment." (A brown or pinkish nose is considered an undesirable trait.) Loss of nose pigment can also be due to sunburn, auto-immune disease (lupus) or have a genetic component, so have your veterinarian examine your Maltese if its black-button nose begins to fade. 

Written by: Susan Bertram, D.V.M.

So, there is my 2¢ worth for this topic. Gee, I'm surprised I could add something that I learned some place other than the SM forum!!!!!

Sherry


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I was curious so I did more digging around the web and every single place I've read said that PLASTIC bowls may cause nose to lose pigmentation so to use ceramic or stainless steel! The only negative thing I've found about the stainless steel bowl was for Pugs.. apparently it gives them diarhea? That site practically said everything was bad for the pug, plastic, they get bacteria, ceramic & glass break and hurt them, stainless steel give them diarhea... what the heck are pugs supposed to use then??

also I read that heat will also cause a nose to fade.. I guess non sunlight heat?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I use stainless steel bowls for almost 3 years and Nemo's nose is as black as night :biggrin:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Forgive me, I don't mean to make light of this, or trivialise this query ...... but I don't believe either of mine stick their nose in their water bowl when they drink - they need to breathe somehow! LOL. Besides that, they each just have a quick drink, they don't spend hours on end with their faces in the water bowl. Also, the water is changed at least once a day, if not 2 or 3 times when I'm home at weekends. I just can't see how a stainless bowl could change pigment on a nose? :blink:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Forgive me, I don't mean to make light of this, or trivialise this query ...... but I don't believe either of mine stick their nose in their water bowl when they drink - they need to breathe somehow! LOL. Besides that, they each just have a quick drink, they don't spend hours on end with their faces in the water bowl. Also, the water is changed at least once a day, if not 2 or 3 times when I'm home at weekends. I just can't see how a stainless bowl could change pigment on a nose? :blink:[/B]



It really doesn't make any sense....but because my dogs noses have faded it had me second guess, kwim.

I know when my dogs eat, their nose touches the stainless, because they have their heads buried in their bowls...lol. I got so tired of having to wash their faces after meals, that I've recently switched them to shallow oval shaped glass dishes. I find it much nicer for them and me.  But their water is still in stainless.

I have them on the kelp that someone recently posted, so I'm hoping that helps in returning their black noses. Although, Coopers is so faded, I dont think anything will bring it back.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Forgive me, I don't mean to make light of this, or trivialise this query ...... but I don't believe either of mine stick their nose in their water bowl when they drink - they need to breathe somehow! LOL. Besides that, they each just have a quick drink, they don't spend hours on end with their faces in the water bowl. Also, the water is changed at least once a day, if not 2 or 3 times when I'm home at weekends. I just can't see how a stainless bowl could change pigment on a nose? :blink:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Oh I am so glad you said it!!!
I didn't want to :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------

